# Possible problem, HELP!!



## wilcockmc (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys hopefully you can help! My male firemouth cichlid has a pimple looking thing on his upper gill near his eye. It is white and looks like it needs to be popped.(gross I know) anyway what is this? My water is good and all my other fish are fine so could anyone help. Let me know if you need any other information.
Thanks! :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If it's a single white spot it could be a wound. Is it fuzzy looking? If so, it might be fungus. If there are other white spots and it looks like the fish got salted it could be Ich. Also, is he eating well? Is he active? Is he flashing on things? (Bouncing off them like he's itching himself).

Also, pictures would help if you can get them, along with your water parameters and info on how long the tank has been set up, how many fish are in there, how they get along, etc.


----------



## wilcockmc (Jan 12, 2011)

It does not look like ICK at all as I have dealt with that and he is eating and acting just fine, the spot doesnt look fuzzy just like a pimple . My tank is a 55 gallon that has been set up for about two and a half weeks but is cycled as I used all my old water and decorations etc and the same filter that was in my smaller tank that everyone was in before. Tank mates include 1 female firemouth (1 1/2 inches), 2 BRParrots, 1 is about 5inches the other is about 4 inches, 1 jack dempsey about 4 inches and three 3 tiger barbs. I still have to do a water check as I dont have the tests for that but every time I take my water to petsmart my water is always fine.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

wilcockmc said:


> I still have to do a water check as I dont have the tests for that but every time I take my water to petsmart my water is always fine.


I never like when I hear people rely on PetsMart employees to tell them their water is "fine". I've seen a PetsMart fish store clerk tell his customers that 3 ppm ammonia was "fine" and to add a few more comet goldfish (basically carp - they get HUGE) to speed the cycle up. Sorry, I don't mean to rant, it's just a sore point for me.

If you decide to keep taking your water to PetsMart for testing, bring a notepad and have them tell you what ppm readings they get. Anything over 1-2 ppm of ammonia and nitrite, or anything over 80 ppm nitrate will cause harm to your fish. Also, if you don't use a dechlorinator in your water, I would suggest buying one, as chlorine and chloramine are equally as toxic as ammonia and nitrite.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

As far as the white thingy - dose your tank with some aquarium salt and some stress coat, and elevate the temp to about 80 degrees Fahrenheit. It's a weak and general cure for a broad array of things, but since I can't figure out exactly what it is, hopefully the salt will help halt things.


----------



## wilcockmc (Jan 12, 2011)

I always put a dechlorinator in my water and my tank temp is always at 80 degrees and I do already put aquarium salt in the tank. I have been going to my Petsmart for a long time and I know the main fish people there and they are pretty good about the info they give me. I trust them and I do look at the test strips when they test the water for me. But no one has any ideas? I looked it up online and I saw one thing and they said maybe it could be a becterial thing so I did a water change and I will keep watching!


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Is there any chance of seeing a picture?
That tends to help a lot


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Heres an idea.Tonight about an hour after lights out,see if you can flash him with a flashlight.There is a parasitic worm that stays hidden until the lights are off then pokes out.Sounds about like that to me,as all you will notice is the hole they live in until you catch them with the flashlight.


----------

